# to sing, to dance, to cry, to laugh



## jana.bo99

Croatian: 

to sing    -   pjevati
to dance -   plesati
to cry     -   plakati
to laugh  -   smijati se

Slovenian:

to sing   -   peti
to dance -  plesati
to cry     -  jokati se
to laugh  -  smejati se

German:

to sing    - singen
to dance - tanzen
to cry     - weinen
to laugh  - lachen


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
to sing - cantar
to dance - dançar/bailar
to cry - chorar/pranger (poetic)
to laugh - rir


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: 

to sing    -   a cânta, cântare 
to dance - a dansa, dansare
to cry     - a plânge, plângere
to laugh  - a râde, râdere


----------



## tie-break

Français :

to sing = chanter
to dance = danser
to cry = pleurer
to laugh = rire

italiano :

to sing = cantare
to dance = ballare
to cry = piangere
to laugh = ridere


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

to sing - kanti
to dance - danci
to cry - plori
to laugh - ridi


----------



## irene.acler

Español:

to sing = cantar
to dance = bailar
to cry = llorar
to laugh = reír


----------



## MarX

Which *cry* do you mean here?

In English it can have different meanings.

*To cry* out loud (laut schreien) is not the same as *to cry* with tears when your sad (heulen, weinen).


----------



## jazyk

> German:
> 
> to sing    - singen
> to dance - tanzen
> * to cry     - weinen*
> to laugh  - lachen


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:
			
		

> In Portuguese:
> 
> to cry - chorar/pranger (poetic)


There's also "carpir", but these two words are very uncommon.


----------



## jazyk

Carpir is an excellent choice, but to me it's much more extreme than mere crying. When I hear carpir, I think of somebody crying loudly and pulling out their hair, especially because of the death of a son or daughter.


----------



## kusikayo

Hello,

*In Quechua:*
Cantar: Takiy, jaylliy 
Bailar:Wayñuy
Llorar:Waqay
Reir:Asiy, Asikuy


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian*

to sing - *(ber)nyanyi*
to dance - *(me)nari, (ber)dansa*
to cry (weinen) - *(me)nangis*
to laugh - *ketawa, tertawa*


----------



## HistofEng

*Haitian Creole:*

to sing: *chante*
to dane: *danse*
to cry: *kriye*
to laugh: *ri*


----------



## Outsider

HistofEng said:


> to cry: *kriye*


Is that used in the sense of "shedding tears", as well? French has _crier_, but it means "to shout".


----------



## HistofEng

Outsider said:


> Is that used in the sense of "shedding tears", as well? French has _crier_, but it means "to shout".


 
Oui, ce sont des faux amis.

*kriye* - means to "cry tears" and not to "cry out" as it does in French

Pour exprimer "cry out" en Kreyòl, on dit *"rele"*.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

to sing: *dainuoti*
to dance: *šokti*
to cry: *verkti*
to laugh: *juoktis*


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello MarX,

TO CRY is one thing, and TO CRY LOUD another thing.

We don't cry loud, but in most cases we cry silent.


----------



## ukuca

*Turkish:
*to sing: şarkı söylemek
to dance: dans etmek (and "oynamak" often used for traditional dances)
to cry: ağlamak
to laugh: gülmek


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

to sing = *laulaa*
to dance = *tanssia*
to cry = *itkeä*
to laugh = *nauraa*


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> Lithuanian:
> 
> to sing: *dainuoti; giedoti*
> to dance: *šokti *_(this means also to jump!)_
> to cry _(tears)_: *verkti*
> to cry _(out; loud)_: *šaukti, riekti*
> to laugh: *juoktis*


(in _italics _my adds)

Czech:
to sing: *zpívat*
to dance:* tancovat*
to cry (tears):* plakat; brečet; bulit*
to cry (out; loud):* křičet, řvát, hulákat* 
to laugh:* smát se*


----------



## deine

kusurija said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deine*
> Lithuanian:
> 
> to sing: *dainuoti; giedoti*
> to dance: *šokti *_(this means also to jump!)_
> to cry _(tears)_: *verkti*
> to cry _(out; loud)_: *šaukti, rėkti*
> to laugh: *juoktis*
> 
> (in _italics _my adds)


----------



## Lingvisten

to sing - at synge
to dance - at danse
to cry - at græde
to laugh - at le/grine


----------



## kusurija

Oh, thank You very much for corrections, Deine! This letter makes me every time some problems  ! Esu tikrai dekingas už pataisymus, su ta raide "ė" dažnai susipainioju...


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Because Macedonian lacks the infinitive, I'll give the translations as gerunds.

Singing — *Пеење*
Dancing — *Танцување*,* Играње
*Laughing — *Смеење*


----------



## xeneize

In *Sardinian*:

to sing: *cantare/cantai*
to dance: *annantzare* (uncommon)*/ballare/ballai*
to cry (tears): *prànghere/pràngiri*
to cry (out loud): *aboghinare/tichirriare/zubilare/tzerriai*
to laugh: *ríere/arriri*

In *Gallurese* (north-east of Sardinia, Corsican variety):

to sing: *cantà*
to dance: *baddà*
to cry (tears): *pigní*
to cry (out loud): *bucià*
to laugh: *ridí*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

to sing    -   *pevati*
to dance -   *igrati* / *plesati*
to cry     -   *plakati*
to laugh  -   *smejati se*.


----------



## elroy

Arabic has no infinitives, so the following are the past and present tense forms in the third person singular masculine ("he").

to sing: غنى، يغني (_ghanna, yughanni_)
to dance: رقص، يرقص (_raqaSa, yarquS_)
to cry: بكى، يبكي (_baka, yabki_)
to laugh: ضحك، يضحك (_DaHika, yaDHak_)


----------



## Josh_

The infinitive form in English can also be used in the same way as a gerund and function as a noun -- We love to sing, we love singing; we love to laugh, we love laughing; etc.  Without further context this seems like the usage here. This can be represented by the masDar (verbal noun) in Arabic.  So maybe we could translate the phrase as الغناء ، والرقص ، والبكاء ، والضحك (al-ghinaa', wa-r-raqS, wa-l-bukaa', wa-D-DiHk)?


----------



## elroy

Of course, the specific translation depends on the context, but I didn't want to over-complicate things.  As I don't know exactly what these translations are going to be used for, I went with what usually appears in dictionaries (the هو form in either the past or the present tense form).


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish:

to sing - śpiewać
to dance - tańczyć
to cry - płakać
to laugh - śmiać się


----------



## Litvinussius

Belarusian:
to sing - сьпяваць, пяяць
to dance - танчыць, скакаць
to cry - плакаць, лямантаваць, енчыць
to laugh - сьмяяцца, рагатаць


----------



## bb3ca201

In Gaelic/anns a’ Ghàidhlig:
to sing - a’ seinn
to dance - a’ dannsadh
to cry - a’ ranail, a’ gul
to laugh - a’ gàire
All of these can be used with “tha” (is/are) to give the present tense. i.e. tha mi a’ gul – I am crying/weeping.


----------



## chriskardos

in Hungarian:* to sing - énekelni
to dance - táncolni 
to cry - sírni, ríni
to laugh - nevetni*


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

To sing: pjevati
To cry: plakati
To laugh: smijati se

German:

To sing: singen
To cry: weinen
To laugh: lachen

Hope, this topic isn't wrong!


----------



## Stéphane89

French:

To sing = Chanter
To cry = Pleurer
To laugh = Rire


----------



## federicoft

Italian:

To sing: cantare
To cry: piangere
To laugh: ridere


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

To sing-->Τραγουδώ (traɣuð*o*, from the ancient Τραγωδία-tragōd*i*a, lit. "he-goat song", from τράγος-tr*a*gos->he-goat or billy goat and ὠδὴ-ōdē->song. The connection may be via satyric drama, from which tragedy later developed, in which actors or singers were dressed in goatskins to represent satyrs and acted or sang). In its uncontracted form, the verb is τραγουδάω (traɣuð*a*o).
To cry-->Κλαίω (kl*e*o).
To laugh-->Γελώ (ʝel*o*) or uncontracted, γελάω (ʝel*a*o).


----------



## RaLo18

Hebrew:

לשיר (_lashir_, to sing)
לבכות (_livkot_, to cry)
לצחוק (_litskhok_, to laugh)


----------



## Epilio

Spanish:

To sing: cantar.
To cry: llorar.
To laugh: reír.

Catalan:

To sing: cantar.
To cry: plorar.
To laugh: riure.


----------



## Tagarela

Portuguese:

To sing - *Cantar*
To cry - *Chorar*
To laugh - *Rir*


----------



## Saluton

Russian: петь, танцевать, плакать, смеяться
(pet', tantsev*a*t', pl*a*kat', smey*a*tsa)


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> 
> To sing-->Τραγουδώ (traɣuð*o*, from the ancient Τραγωδία-tragōd*i*a, lit. "he-goat song", from τράγος-tr*a*gos->he-goat or billy goat and ὠδὴ-ōdē->song. The connection may be via satyric drama, from which tragedy later developed, in which actors or singers were dressed in goatskins to represent satyrs and acted or sang). In its uncontracted form, the verb is τραγουδάω (traɣuð*a*o).
> To cry-->Κλαίω (kl*e*o).
> To laugh-->Γελώ (ʝel*o*) or uncontracted, γελάω (ʝel*a*o).


I apologise for quoting myself, I just wanted to add the Greek translation of "to dance".
In Greek:
Χορεύω (khor*e*vo), from χορός-khor*o*s (from PIE *ghoro-).


----------



## bb3ca201

Is the German "weinen" where we get the English word "whine" from?


----------

